# surf fishing for stingrays?



## stingray2013 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning everyone!
I'm new to the site and stingray fishing. I know everyone has there favorite fish they love to target me and my wife love catching stingrays...if anyone has any advise on the proper bait to target them and size hook selection as well as a rig you all could recommend I would be most grateful!

Thank you very much for your help and time


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just go fishing for something else and you'll catch them. Works for me.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Never known anybody to target stingrays....usually just a nuisance by-catch for most folks. Except those hard core shark fisherman who like to use the rays for bait.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Never known anybody to target stingrays....usually just a nuisance by-catch for most folks. Except those hard core shark fisherman who like to use the rays for bait.


I was on Padre Island a couple of weeks ago and caught some cow-nose rays while fishing for drum. I snaged one while throwing out a double drop for whiting/pomps. The poor son of a gun must have swam right under my rig as it was sinking because it never hit the bottom just started ripping drag off my little Abu 6501. They are half fun to catch but a nuisance and can steal your whole rig if your not prepared.

I have never used it but cow-nose ray is supposed to be great shark bait. 

Dead shrimp and a 5/0 or smaller hook. The double drop had No 2 circles. 

Fish for anything else and you will catch them.

If your lucky you will catch something else.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a 4/0w with 80lb braid backing and a 300lb braid topshot, or 100-130 mono. Tie that to 6-8ft of 400lb mono with a swivel then a crimp then a sliding swivel for the weight then about 3ft doubled back and crimped to a 12/0 j hook. Smack a blue, ribbon fish, or whiting, and its game on


----------

